# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Linja-autopalo Helsingissä 20.5.2008

## Hasse

Tänään 20.05.2008 aamulla paloi linja-auto Helsingissä Mannerheimintiellä lähellä Töölön kisahallia.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/st...asp?id=1533929

----------

